# What is highest lumen output 1watt led?



## blake711 (Dec 15, 2011)

What 1watt LED has the highest Lumen output currently and what is the output? thanks!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 15, 2011)

I am not an expert, but I believe the XM-L is the most efficient LED (December 16, 2011), so will give the most lumens at one watt. 

Someone else should either confirm this or correct...


----------



## CKOD (Dec 16, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I am not an expert, but I believe the XM-L is the most efficient LED (December 16, 2011), so will give the most lumens at one watt.
> 
> Someone else should either confirm this or correct...



As far as cree's product line, this is true. An XM-L S2 bin is good for ~160 lumens at 1W, or a bit over 350mA (25C junction temp) I cant comment on other companies products, I know Nichia has had some press releases on effeciency lately with comparable lm/w ratings but I think they were sub 1-watt LEDs


----------



## degarb (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes, 1 to 1.25 watt is most useful drive level ~ 10 to 8 hour battery life with typical good battery packs. Shorter times mean fewer days per year you can use, the less the light will be toted around, making the light impractical and non productive.

However, the replies don't compare this to xpe or other leds. What is lux also at this drive level-not with comparable reflector but practical reflector to max lux.


----------

